# Custom Engraved Toilet Seat



## bluffcountry (Jun 19, 2012)

Someone called me and said they wanted a custom toilet seat engraved with a bear scene. Below is the result. Initially there was an issue with not being able to see the engraving so we used some black acrylic paint to finish the custom engraving. :thumbsup:




























So I guess the bear scene is suppose to prep someone to do their business..in the bathroom?:laughing:


----------



## autre (Jul 12, 2011)

Poor photoshop.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I don't know if it's photo shopped, but it's cool. Could be just a spammer that's settled in.









 







.


----------



## 65BAJA (May 27, 2012)

Sure a bear seat is neat but it will never be as cool as a three wolf moon seat would be.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

There's a new group that's trying to convert all the plastic toilet seats to wood.
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
It's called the Birch John Society.









 







.


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

I thought bears **** in the woods...


----------



## jaydawg74 (Nov 24, 2011)

Being a photoshopper myself, I can tell that there is SOME level of shopping in this series. Look in the upper right hand corner where the mountain is. The grain pattern changes quite a bit. Now I don't know about any of you guys, but I've never seen grain just change like that. You can tell that the first pic has been altered.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

For what it's worth, the first picture looks like someone removed the bear scene from it... the grain pattern in the other pictures looks like plenty of boards I've seen, personally.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

cabinetman said:


> There's a new group that's trying to convert all the plastic toilet seats to wood.
> >
> >
> >
> ...


:laughing: plus a groan


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 18, 2012)

jaydawg74 said:


> Being a photoshopper myself, I can tell that there is SOME level of shopping in this series. Look in the upper right hand corner where the mountain is. The grain pattern changes quite a bit. Now I don't know about any of you guys, but I've never seen grain just change like that. You can tell that the first pic has been altered.


Agreed. That is some very poor clone-stamping.


----------



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

..........


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

jaydawg74 said:


> Being a photoshopper myself, I can tell that there is SOME level of shopping in this series. Look in the upper right hand corner where the mountain is. The grain pattern changes quite a bit. Now I don't know about any of you guys, but I've never seen grain just change like that. You can tell that the first pic has been altered.


Could be software called "inpaint", not photoshop.









 







.


----------



## bluffcountry (Jun 19, 2012)

Well the first photo was just to show without the engraving. I'm no photoshop pro :no:

The engraving is definitely real though!


----------



## Theobroma (Nov 19, 2011)

Phaedrus said:


> Agreed. That is some very poor clone-stamping.


Agreed. I was trying like hell to figure out how he 'shopped the scene onto the seat and then I looked at the original.

His Photoshop Kung-Fu is very white belt.


----------



## bluffcountry (Jun 19, 2012)

*bluffcountry woodworks custom laser engraving*

Easy there, I'm working on my black belt!

I did get permission to post this photo of the finished & installed custom laser engraved toilet seat.:smile:


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

LASER engraved? That's cheating!

Epilog has gone to the crapper.


----------



## therealkdc (Jul 11, 2011)

having quite a bit of digital imaging under my belt...the first picture is clone stamped to REMOVE the black image. this he admitted to. the other two photos i do believe to be real. you can see some glares where it is recessed on the sides of the engravings that look very natural.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

[Rant alert]



therealkdc said:


> having quite a bit of digital imaging under my belt...the first picture is clone stamped to REMOVE the black image. this he admitted to. the other two photos i do believe to be real. you can see some glares where it is recessed on the sides of the engravings that look very natural.


I agree. But, really, all of that is moot, in my opinion. I question whether this even qualifies as legitimate woodworking. And that's not a zinger I throw around lightly. There are many genres and levels of woodworking. I freely grant and acknowledge that. But how one could buy a wooden throne ring at WalMart, run it through the computer printer (different, yes, but effectually the same) and pose as having accomplished some degree of woodworking in any sense is boggling.

To be considered as having "done woodworking" one actually has to "work wood" in some way, shape or form. One cannot be said to have engaged in auto body work because he once applied a bumper sticker. Nor is one an upholsterer for simply draping a doilie.

Ok, ok... I know I probably sound harsh and mean. I am. But I hope my point is valid. Bah, I'm a grumpy (not-so) old man.

[/endrant]


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> [Rant alert]
> 
> I agree. But, really, all of that is moot, in my opinion. I question whether this even qualifies as legitimate woodworking. And that's not a zinger I throw around lightly. There are many genres and levels of woodworking. I freely grant and acknowledge that. But how one could buy a wooden throne ring at WalMart, run it through the computer printer (different, yes, but effectually the same) and pose as having accomplished some degree of woodworking in any sense is boggling.
> 
> ...


I agree Steve. 110%. Not saying this can't be done. Just doesn't look like it. Maybe some pics of him running it threw the laser would validate it. 
Just don't consider that to be wood working. Just my .02 pennies.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Dominick said:


> I agree Steve. 110%. Not saying this can't be done. Just doesn't look like it. Maybe some pics of him running it threw the laser would validate it.
> Just don't consider that to be wood working. Just my .02 pennies.


I fully believe it is an actual piece that he actually "made". For $45 you could have your family portrait laser etched on any material you want. It's done all the time now.

But, yeah... It's a real stretch to pretend it's anything more than computerized X-Y printing. It's low relief CNC. And stand alone CNC work falls into the same category, in my opinion: not woodworking. It's merely veiled automation robotics.


----------



## jaysappenfield (Jan 15, 2013)

To the maker of the toilet seat....did you leave the carved area unfinished? I too have had a customer ask me to make a custom crapper cover with a carving. Where can a guy get an unfinished toilet seat?


----------



## Tilaran (Dec 22, 2012)

Can I get my ex-z face engraved in the bottom of my toilet bowl ? I have enough cancelled checks to wipe for 3 years.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (May 2, 2012)

jaysappenfield said:


> To the maker of the toilet seat....did you leave the carved area unfinished? I too have had a customer ask me to make a custom crapper cover with a carving. Where can a guy get an unfinished toilet seat?


Although I'm not the maker of that seat, you begin at the lumber yard.:laughing:


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

Bears do it in the road. 
Right down the middle of the logging roads. 
Piles that would make any cow feel inadequate.

Looks like another sliver in the backside of your life.
The last thing I need.

The Birch John Society grew out of a movement (no pun intended) to replace wooden seats in outdoor biffys with plastic seats. There's been a steady undercurrent to 'rectify' that lack of sensitivity to tradition. The BJS would like to be upstanding but sitting is more convenient.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

jaydawg74 said:


> Being a photoshopper myself, I can tell that there is SOME level of shopping in this series. Look in the upper right hand corner where the mountain is. The grain pattern changes quite a bit. Now I don't know about any of you guys, but I've never seen grain just change like that. You can tell that the first pic has been altered.


You have never seen the grain change in wood? I am surprised.

It is called cameleon wood.

George


----------



## Woodwart (Dec 11, 2012)

So your customer can put his bare behind down with a bear behind?


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

65BAJA said:


> Sure a bear seat is neat but it will never be as cool as a three wolf moon seat would be.


awesome shirt. used to have one like that


----------



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

Just a crapy situation if you ask me......I truly could not resist. 

I say is was done on the grassy knoll with a black glove......I will be here all week, two shows on Saturday.


----------

